
TechShop is closed: a brief company history - lsh123
http://techshop.ws/techshop.pdf
======
avs733
Other thread found here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15705072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15705072)

Absolutely a case of mis-vision and and mis-strategy

------
jorts
This is super sad. Hopefully the pieces of this are picked up and something
else great comes from it. Techshop was an amazing place to learn, create and
share.

I went by this morning to make something before work at the SF location and
was told they closed down when I got to the gate. Employees (at least some)
were notified last night at 7:00 p.m. Members were given zero notice.

------
stingrae
Seems like poor management. It is crazy to me that a membership based place
like this could shutdown at such short notice. Expansion should have waited to
see profitability. If the model didn't work in new locations, shut those down.

------
calt
A while ago they had an offer for lifetime membership for a lump sum. I'm sad
that my cynicism around that offer was accurate.

~~~
blackguardx
They used to spam their email list with that offer every month or so. It got
so annoying that I unsubscribed. It seemed like a bad sign.

